# Help on internet **** accountability



## EKSB SDG (Jun 19, 2009)

Greetings. This is my first post. I’m brand new to Puritan Board and also new to internet boards/forums, so if this isn’t the right place for this, someone let me know. I’ve been asked by a friend to hold him accountable on the issue of p0rnography. Internet seems to be the key problem. I started looking at software options including the accountability options. The reason for this post is to get suggestions on the best software to deter his habit. It seems to me that the accountability options look to be the strongest deterrent, especially if I’m getting text messages as soon as he clicks on something he shouldn’t be on. Any specific advise, suggestions, or thoughts from anyone on this board would be most helpful. I’d really like to get this in place as soon as possible.


----------



## ClayPot (Jun 19, 2009)

I've heard good things about Covenant Eyes. Others which are more filter based (but can also send emails when inappropriate sites are attempted to be accessed) are BSecure and SafeEyes.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jun 19, 2009)

CYBERsitter Official Web Site #1 Internet Filter

Christian Internet Filter providing Online Protection for your family - AFO Internet Safety and Web Content Filters

Also Norton and McAfee also have built in programs in parental controls.


----------



## Rich Koster (Jun 19, 2009)

In my experience, these filters work on the home computer, but this is really putting a band aid on a chainsaw gash. Just like a drug user, cutting off one source will not keep them clean. Changing the heart by prayer, counseling (both spouses if married) and a regular follow up of teaching on sexuality is more likely to get this person over this stumbling block.


----------



## Pergamum (Jun 19, 2009)

Covenant eyes is good. Have him get the filter and also have him mail the accountability reports to you.


----------



## Pergamum (Jun 20, 2009)

Joshua said:


> Covenant Eyes is good, but he may consider counseling with his elders.



Yes, that is good point. Covenant Eyes is good, but elders and local church involvement is better IF the church is interested in preserving and restoring up and not shooting their wounded.


----------



## EKSB SDG (Jun 20, 2009)

Thanks to all who have posted thus far. He's aware that internet filtering alone is not the solution. And He has been getting counsel from his local church. He needs someone to be on him like a dog on a bone, and I guess that's me. Apparently it's been a problem area for a long time. I e-mailed him this article this afternoon: Westminster Seminary California faculty (which I found somewhere on this Puritanboard today. I'm still not even sure how to navigate around this board, but I'm learning). 

Looks like Covenant Eyes has two options: Accountability Software and Filtering software. He's been very open and direct about stuff with me thus far. I guess I need to hone in on which option would be best for his particular situation. I saw some program that actually sends me a cell phone text message the instant he would open some bad site. That seems like the best deterrent since he'd immediately be getting a call from me. But it doesn't look like Covenant Eyes offers that option.


----------

